# Alpine Type X vs. Alpine type R?



## uptown4784

I finally have a job, so I want to know 
what would be louder 2 10in type x's or 2 12in type Rs?

I listen to techno,rap,and reggaeton. Thanks


----------



## B_Rich

It will depend on the box that they're gonna be in, of course.

You can make 2 12" Type R's louder than 2 10" Type X's, providing the box is designed right, but the Type X's will hit the lows *much much* better. The Type X's will still get very loud (probably just as loud as the Type R's) and they will sound better too (IMO). The sound that the Type X's produce is unparalleled to any other Alpine sub.

I'd go with 2 12" Type X's though if you can


----------



## B_Rich

I just realized this is in the SPL section.

If you're competing and just going to be building a fart box, then the Type R's might be the way to go.


----------



## uptown4784

Not competing just want it to sound loud and clear lol. I have 95 benz c280. So I dont think I can fit 2 type x's


----------



## lithium

why are you limiting yourself to alpine? local shop or something?


----------



## piyush7243

you can try other brands also


----------



## SHOWTIME

ive been dissapointed with alpines speakers lately.
just not up to par when compared to the others.


----------



## Brian10962001

I can tell you now that Type R's are not an SLP subwoofer, they are a moderate to high output SQ sub (if those words really mean anything). They aren't built to get crazy loud. You should keep your options open if you mostly listen to techno and rap there are better options out there.


----------



## Mattd0344

Brian10962001 said:


> I can tell you now that Type R's are not an SLP subwoofer, they are a moderate to high output SQ sub (if those words really mean anything). They aren't built to get crazy loud. You should keep your options open if you mostly listen to techno and rap there are better options out there.


Type R and SQ don't really go together...with a bit of power they can get very loud. Check out some of the type r builds on ca.com such as Skip01's four 10" type r's.


----------



## alex2jzgte

The Type R's can get pretty loud when in the right box with good power. The Type X's are the same but to me are better suited for sound quality.


----------



## Joe Hamel

if you go with the mrp-m2000 and a pair of R's you'll have pretty insane numbers, if you build a solid box that is. of course you could go cheap and buy some xplods and a thousand watt amp and be "loud"


----------



## Joe Hamel

hey how did that info get next to my name?


----------



## whitedragon551

DC will get loud and still a pretty musical sub in the right box.


----------



## HertzGuy

So if your gunna get the type R's you might as well get the type X's? Is that what is being implied?? Aren't the Type X's (12in) like 700-800 bucks and the R's are like 200?? If this cats ballin on a budget, the type R's in a "proper Box" might be his best bet. 
Can you suggest another sub for that type of music in that same price range...


----------

